# Brisket plateau in the 150*s?



## ROB O (Sep 3, 2005)

Not panicing just curious.....

So has anyone ever noticed a brisket plateau start in the 150's?

I've had two 8 lb back cuts stuck at 158 for the last hour or so.

Seemed a bit early for them to get stuck.  Usually I see it happen in the 160's to 170s.

Other than that it's been a completely uneventful cook except..... ran out of Modello two hours ago.   :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 3, 2005)

No worries Rob, the magic is happening!!  Go to the store, buy more Modellos and be patient with the brisket's.  I've had them plateau early as well.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 3, 2005)

Sounds about right Rob. Every brisket is different and so are the conditions that you cook in.  Most of the plateaus I've hit have been in the 150's to mid 160's.


----------



## ROB O (Sep 3, 2005)

That's cool.  It didn't thing like anything else was going wrong.

In general mine stall around 160's to 170s.  First time I've seen it this low.


----------



## ROB O (Sep 3, 2005)

still going.   One's at 169 the other's at 178.

I love brisket for breakfast. :grin:


----------



## zilla (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Rob, what part of the Island you from?

Zilla


----------



## ROB O (Sep 3, 2005)

Northwest Nassau county.  Around Exit 36 LIE.


----------



## ROB O (Sep 4, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Rob
> That there sounds like a female brisket to me.    :evillaugh:
> 
> Smokahousa



Agreed.  It took it's own sweet time getting where we all knew we were gonna end up.  But it sure was sweet once we got there.


----------



## Finney (Sep 5, 2005)

Last one I did sat there for about two hours.
I started checking therms.


----------



## zilla (Sep 5, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> Northwest Nassau county.  Around Exit 36 LIE.



I grew up in Elmont just up the road from Belmont Park off Hempstead TPK.
Moved to Texas in 86. I'll never go back and you can't make me!   :grin: 

Zilla


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2005)

Well maybe we don't want you back #-o


----------



## zilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats OK you got 13 million others to take my place.    I was up there this past Easter to watch my oldest son graduate from USCG basic training in Cape May, New Jersey and then spent the weekend on the Island with my sister in Lynbrook. It was really weird after being gone so long.   I truly love Texas. Every one does once they move here. You would too, and you know you want too just admit it!!!    :grin: Tell the truth now!!!


Zilla


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Thats OK you got 13 million others to take my place.    I was up there this past Easter to watch my oldest son graduate from USCG basic training in Cape May, New Jersey and then spent the weekend on the Island with my sister in Lynbrook. It was really weird after being gone so long.   I truly love Texas. Every one does once they move here. You would too, and you know you want too just admit it!!!    :grin: Tell the truth now!!!
> 
> 
> Zilla



Well not really. I'm looking more to NC after I retire (in 20 years). My brother in law moved to Texas a few years ago and he loves it there also. Most people I heard who moved there love it. Congratulations to your son, thank him for me for serving this great country of ours! You must be a real proud parent!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well not really. I'm looking more to NC after I retire




....cause he wants REAL bbq. :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2005)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## zilla (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh please...  tell me you just made a typo. #-o 

Thats OK Capn.  We all know you want to move here too. :grin: 

Did you know Don Knots was from Hondo, Texas? 

Zilla


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":zv133dzx]
> Well not really. I'm looking more to NC after I retire




....cause he wants REAL bbq. :!:[/quote:zv133dzx]

You mean the kind cooked with foil?


----------

